# c



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

C minor, the 4th least popular key signature. I am surprised, because a lot of my favorite pieces are from C minor. Perhaps C minor is more common in piano music than in other instrumental music such as strings or guitar.

Indeed, while trying to browse music, C minor is not as popular as other minor keys such as A, E, or B minors.

I introduce you an exemplary C minor piece by Bach, starting off with a brilliant descending C minor arpeggio:






And then throughout the piece, beautiful harmonic textures.


----------

